# Grow Bags in the Ground...



## BagSeed (Sep 20, 2008)

What is everyone's opinion on putting grow bags in the ground? I am wanting to do this because i am not sure about the soil in the ground and don't want something bad getting into my soil or having it leech my nutes or anything.... Will this dry out as quick as a bucket since the ground will keep it cool? Also, how stealth is it? Can i grow in a bag and not put it in the ground also since they are so cheap? Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Using a grow bag is not uncommon, although you will need to make sure it has drainage holes, it will dry out just as quick as a bucket, you can bury the grow bag or keep it above surface, above surface will stand out if its brightly coloured.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 21, 2008)

i wondered this too for say if come later on in season u may have to bring indoors due to weather of say if u need to move or relocate them for watever reason, just pull out the ground if bvag tough enough.   not?


----------



## ston3pony (Sep 21, 2008)

Aren't you losing some of the advantage of having an outdoor plant? I thought they grow so much larger because the root ball has room to spread out.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 25, 2008)

5 gallon bags would be plenty of space for the roots to grow out... That would sustain a 10 foot tall plant.... But would the bags in the ground maintain moisture better than the above ground ones since the bags are kept cooler in the ground? Any idea how long a bag in the ground would stay moist if i have 100 degree highs?


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 26, 2008)

anyone on how the bags in the ground would work with watering?


----------



## thief (Sep 28, 2008)

well bags in the ground wood not bennifit from any natural ground water so it wood depend on how big the plant was as to how much moisture it ummm sweats out. i tried baggs one year ...didnt like em. was dificult to water them and or get nutes into the bags. but i just cut lil holes in the side of potting soil bags and stuck in seeds. i wont waste my time with that approach again.


----------



## BagSeed (Sep 29, 2008)

If the soil around my potting soil is a little acidic but my soil had lime mixed at first, would that affect me? I plan on having about a 5-6 month growing period if that matters.... Any idea what size they would be? Im hoping pretty beefy :hubba:


----------

